# Tremors with Puppy



## T-bear (Jan 31, 2014)

Hello

Our 4 month old Lexi has periods of tremors. They don't last long and seem to happen at various times and don't seem to be triggered by anything specific. 

We are having our vet share the video with some colleagues as well as our breeder looking into this. Both have not had experience with this nor have seen it before. 

Just looking to see if anyone has experienced this before. We are obviously concerned of a neurological condition. 

She is doing awesome otherwise. Weight gain is on par, temperament is great, eager to learn, walks twice daily and lots of energy. 

Video attached. 

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh, poor baby - that's sad.

I can't help, but do "Search" on tremors - there are hits on 12 topics.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She looks so sweet. You and your family must be worried sick. Are there any veterinary colleges in your state? Some of them do research in different fields, and maybe able to give some insight on how to help her.


----------



## T-bear (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes, we are worried. We were thinking it was perhaps nervous behaviour but there is no connection to a specific stimulant that initiates the tremors. Our vet has a colleague in another area that specializes in animal neurology so he is sending the video file for him to review.


----------



## vizslanewbie123 (Jun 24, 2021)

Hi -

did you ever figure out what was happening? I see this is an old post, but it looks really similar to something my pup has been doing.


----------



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)

vizslanewbie123 said:


> Hi -
> 
> did you ever figure out what was happening? I see this is an old post, but it looks really similar to something my pup has been doing.


Our Oscar had tremors too.
Vet though it was epilepsy or other neurological issue but breeder thought allergy.
Referred to vet hospital.
MRI scan and spinal fluid tested, nothing wrong so probably breeder was right. Huge relief and although the scan was expensive peace of mind for us all.
Hope your wee pup is fine xxx


----------

